# Device to sweep of bees - interesting



## max2 (Dec 24, 2009)

Another way to take off bees of frames: http://www.alfranseder.de/


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Looks slick except for having to handle every frame... if it did a super at a time, that would be pretty sweet and if the catcher could hold five supers worth of bees...


----------



## max2 (Dec 24, 2009)

Michael Bush said:


> Looks slick except for having to handle every frame... if it did a super at a time, that would be pretty sweet and if the catcher could hold five supers worth of bees...


They are working on it, Michael!


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

Interesting, very interesting.
It has a lot of potential.


----------



## bluegrass (Aug 30, 2006)

It has been covered here before: http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?250632-Package-bee-production/page4


----------



## Jpoindexter (Oct 22, 2010)

Very cool, I'd like to have one in my store but I don't really think a hobbiest would spend the money on one and the commercial guys are using bee-quick or something like it.


----------



## Daniel Y (Sep 12, 2011)

I also watched the video on making their own foundation. Does anyone actually do this? It does not seem it woudl be cost effective.


----------



## bluegrass (Aug 30, 2006)

Daniel Y said:


> I also watched the video on making their own foundation. Does anyone actually do this? It does not seem it woudl be cost effective.


Beekeeping is very expensive in Europe. Foundation is the equivalent of 1.50-2.00 per sheet. A Nuc in GB cost 300.00-400.00 USD. Boxes are about 35.00 each USD


----------



## tadyn (Mar 11, 2016)

Similar device made of stainless steel: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w-ff3FEkrmI


----------



## Goran (Oct 27, 2012)

Here material and craftsman to assemble it cost around 250 USD.. It is widely used here. Handy, cause you can attach on car battery and move behind hives.


----------



## tadyn (Mar 11, 2016)

Goran said:


> Here material and craftsman to assemble it cost around 250 USD.. It is widely used here. Handy, cause you can attach on car battery and move behind hives.



It is widely used also in our country. As far as I know beekeepers in other countries do not use it that widely. But I do not understand why not. It really saves you labour and the bees are not flying everywhere because they are collected in the container. With this device you can simply return the bees back to the hive. And you don't need any chemicals.


----------



## tadyn (Mar 11, 2016)

new link: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cBBF8Ikm51g


----------



## johno (Dec 4, 2011)

I have just imported this machine from South Korea. After unpacking it I checked it out and took this short video. The machine has a self contained battery and is only turned on when the frame is inserted and immediately I pull the frame out it switches itself off. The battery capacity is sufficient to do 50 hives. It also comes with a spare set of brushes. The manufacturer is looking for an American distributor, so until one is found you would have to order from South Korea. I will post another video when I start using this sweeper at harvest time.


----------



## angryhippie (Mar 11, 2010)

Has anyone found a distributor here in the states or a good link to purchase? I really want one of these because I don't use a fume board to extract.


----------



## pinkpantherbeekeeper (Feb 10, 2016)

Thinking out loud about this... Couldn't you use air in the same manner as a Dyson hand dryer to remove bees as well? Obviously not has forcefully as those dryers are.


----------



## angryhippie (Mar 11, 2010)

pinkpantherbeekeeper said:


> Thinking out loud about this... Couldn't you use air in the same manner as a Dyson hand dryer to remove bees as well? Obviously not has forcefully as those dryers are.


Sure you could use air to blow the bees off, but you're still throwing them out into the air unless you're talking about blowing them down into a chamber.

My process for extracting is to go through the hive frame by frame, smoke the bees down, remove the the frames, brush off the bees, and then put them in an empty super on a pallet on my tractor. It's time consuming so something like this could save a lot of time.


----------

